# Edison Cube help!!!



## juone95 (Nov 10, 2008)

this edison was my first DIY and i was messing around with the tension and my cube is totally gay now. 1 side always gets super duper loose after like 2 solves. is there a way i can make my cube to its previous stage ( when i first bought??)


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like you need Loctite.


----------



## juone95 (Nov 10, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Sounds like you need Loctite.



what is loctite??


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 10, 2008)

Keeps screws in place. Or look at this. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6001&highlight=unscrewing


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 10, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Sounds like you need Loctite.



Why on earth would he need loctite?

All you need to do is adjust the tension on the faces accordingly.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 10, 2008)

From what he said, i can deduct that he has self loosening screws, as said in:


juone95 said:


> 1 side always gets super duper loose after like 2 solves.


----------



## juone95 (Nov 10, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> From what he said, i can deduct that he has self loosening screws, as said in:
> 
> 
> juone95 said:
> ...



yes your right!!!! what can i do?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 10, 2008)

you can do what crazyasianskills told you to do. get some loctite thread locker, put it on the end of your screw, then screw it in to the wanted tension. dae ja voo's tread on how to make the new type d like the old one has pictures
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6449 very helpful!


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2008)

some people on this forum might get a bit annoyed if you use gay as a derogatory term.
we might look like language nazi's, but it helps keep things friendly.
on a lighter note,
you could get a new core.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 11, 2008)

Or you might drip one drop of super glue (make sure its the liquidy and runny kind) onto the core and blow it into the hole. This coats the inside of the core with super glue, and when it dries, helps to keep the screw in as it is harder to twist.
Loctite does the same thing, just that you don't need to wait for the loctite to dry to screw in the screw. You must, however, wait for a few hours for it to dry.


----------



## juone95 (Nov 11, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Or you might drip one drop of super glue (make sure its the liquidy and runny kind) onto the core and blow it into the hole. This coats the inside of the core with super glue, and when it dries, helps to keep the screw in as it is harder to twist.
> Loctite does the same thing, just that you don't need to wait for the loctite to dry to screw in the screw. You must, however, wait for a few hours for it to dry.



omg thanks for this im gonna try the super glue.!!!


EDIT: can you elmers glue instead?? or would that be too weak?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 11, 2008)

You will have to wait overnight instead if you use that.
Make sure the super glue coats itself onto the internal walls, not clog the whole thing.


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 11, 2008)

meh, i had the same thing, just replaced the core with a type a core
now it just has center caps poppin everywhere


----------



## supercube (Nov 11, 2008)

replacing the core is a much better option if you ask me. I have a handfull of old A cores.


----------



## juone95 (Nov 11, 2008)

supercube said:


> replacing the core is a much better option if you ask me. I have a handfull of old A cores.



i have no cores,....


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 11, 2008)

juone95 said:


> and my cube is totally gay now.



I haven't had any problems with my cube's sexual orientation.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 11, 2008)

supercube said:


> replacing the core is a much better option if you ask me. I have a handfull of old A cores.



Does replacing the core affect the cubes performance? Like does it make it better as old type A cores usually do?


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 11, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> juone95 said:
> 
> 
> > and my cube is totally gay now.
> ...



he wants his cube to be happy?


----------



## Escher (Nov 11, 2008)

lol @ neroflux


----------



## juone95 (Nov 11, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > juone95 said:
> ...



lol yeah i need a happy cube so it'll want to move faster : )


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 12, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> meh, i had the same thing, just replaced the core with a type a core
> now it just has center caps poppin everywhere



SEE. TOLD YOU      

if not for the stupid center caps...it'll be my main cube hahahaha


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 12, 2008)

juone95 said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...







rachmaninovian said:


> n00bcubix said:
> 
> 
> > meh, i had the same thing, just replaced the core with a type a core
> ...



Appearantly, n00bcubix and rachmaninovian's edison cubes are not happy.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 12, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Or you might drip one drop of super glue (make sure its the liquidy and runny kind) onto the core and blow it into the hole. This coats the inside of the core with super glue, and when it dries, helps to keep the screw in as it is harder to twist.
> Loctite does the same thing, just that you don't need to wait for the loctite to dry to screw in the screw. You must, however, wait for a few hours for it to dry.



hmm, do you put the screw in after the super glue dries or before it dries(when its in liquid form?)

Also, where can I get loctite from?


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 12, 2008)

*DON'T USE GLUE*

I don't know why everyone immediately wants to use glue, there *IS* a better solution.

Plumber's Tape (aka Teflon tape) is a thread seal tape, it's not sticky it's a thin white ribbon that you put around the thread of your screw, and you can continue to alter the screw and it will not loosen on it's own.

You can pick it up for very cheap in any DIY shop.

Here's a picture:


----------



## chicken08 (Nov 15, 2008)

help please..

where can i buy edison cube???
thanks


----------



## juone95 (Nov 15, 2008)

chicken08 said:


> help please..
> 
> where can i buy edison cube???
> thanks



only in korea..


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 15, 2008)

juone95 said:


> chicken08 said:
> 
> 
> > help please..
> ...



and of tribox.


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 15, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> n00bcubix said:
> 
> 
> > meh, i had the same thing, just replaced the core with a type a core
> ...



I KNOW ZOMGZOMGZOMG


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 15, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> juone95 said:
> 
> 
> > chicken08 said:
> ...


They're not back in stock (yet) on tribox.


----------

